# SW WA Spring Fair :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Show #2 is over now this year, and we sure did have a good time! This show was WAY more relaxed than the shows I'm used to as we just showed our own this time.  It wasn't a sanctioned show, but still fun. 

Dandi won 1st in her class, division grand and reserve overall. The overall grand doe was 8 years old... :-o 

We showed Babe for the first time and she won her 2-3 y/o doe class. We were very happy with that considering it was a fairly tough class and she had been lactating for 9 weeks! 

Liberty was 3rd in her class behind Dandi and Dandi's sister. She gets 3rd a lot these days! 

Rainbows' was 2nd in the 0-3 class.  I think there were 7-8 in her class. 

Dazzle/Caroline won reserve senior showman. I totally flunked the showmanship class this year after the judge asked me a question about a disease I didn't know about! I liked the other judge we've had for years better...  I had all her question's answers memorized! lol 

We brought Force since he's still nursing on Babe but no buck show at this fair. We still got him cleaned up and some ring time practice with him. 

Dandi is 16 months (traditional) 
Babe is 2 years and 2 months (big paint doe)
Liberty is 14 months (really chubby red doe)
Rainbows is 9 weeks (little red doe) 
Dazzle is 13 months (black dapple)
Force is 9 weeks (paint buck)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's Force and Rainbows, Babe's son and adopted daughter.  We forgot to get Rainbows out for some good pics so only got one of her in the ring.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow - they all look really fantastic!

I don't know anything about showing - so because it is not a "sanctioned" show - anybody can show meat goats in the classes? (they don't have to be ABGA registered?)

I wish there was a fun & laid back show around her for boers/meat goats that didn't have to be registered! The local fairs either don't have any goat competitions or only dairy goats... then again, I'm sure it would really stress my does out to bring them.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Flashy little buckling.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks SalteyLove.  Yes, you are correct. Anybody who wanted to show their meat goats at this show could. They did not have to be registered, although most of the goats at this show usually are. It was a lot of fun and SO relaxed compared to the sanctioned shows. We could just sit there and watch all the other breeds show most of the day which was interesting! The Boers were the biggest group of goats there but it still only took an hour or two to get through them! Boers and Nigis might have been tied as far as numbers go actually.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Darn - I really wish I could participate in a show like that! I have a few registered does and would love to show the doe in my avatar photo. Not even the Big E in Massachusetts has a meat goat class though and that is the largest fair (although not so agriculturally focused as others)!

I think there are some local wether competitions but only for 4H children. I don't think we have the market for high dollar market wethers in New England like you guys do.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you asked your local fair if they could add meat goats? Maybe all they need is for someone to bring it up.  I know you can do that at feed stores... If they don't carry what you want just ask if they could start carrying it!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I feel the same way, Saltey. I want to start showing in ABGA shows, but there's rarely anything near me and I don't have the first clue about showing breeding Boers. I'm hoping to get into it soon though. I want to buy a nice doe and show my new buck to try to see how I do. That buckling is a tank though, Crossroads!!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations Crossroads! You have a beautiful herd. They all look great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Such good pictures, and neat-looking goats! You should soooo nominate one for Pet of the Day! We know they each have their own story at least as impressive as their looks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They all look great  I have to ask, how do you get them to hold their heads up so nice? is it just how they are, or do you have a trick? lol My kids have some 'lazy necks' this year!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice.  The prong collar really helps with them not leaning into the collar. I've found that smaller prongs work better on the big goats too. Most of these does have been shown their whole life so they are trained to hold their heads up. Some are just natural at it and others take a lot of work to train.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone know of any non sanctioned Boer shows in NC? I have 2 does that aren't reg. but it would be fun to show them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! We may have to invest in a pronged collar to help the kids train the stubborn goats. There is one that will walk with her head up on a halter, but as soon as the show collar goes on the head goes down, she wants to fuss, and act like she is dying, throw herself down, etc. There's always 1 each year, so I'm confident she'll grow out of it, especially when we get her away from home. 


Margaret --> You might check with your county fairs? I know in some states they have open shows. But sadly, they may only be for youth. Most shows will require the goats to be registered.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They really are useful for the stubborn goats. We use a chain on kids under 1 month and then switch to using prongs over 1 month. We have 1 SUPER stubborn yearling doe who get's a full wrap around prong collar, but we have a leather lead on the rest which looks a lot nicer.

I just got some new leads with prongs from Adriane with Seebach Hidden Acres in Ohio. These leads are REALLY nice and you can tell her how you want them designed. They were really inexpensive too! Here is her website: http://www.seebachhiddenacres.com/bling_addiction.html


----------

